# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  OFRECEMOS AFRECHO Y HARINILLA DE TRIGO

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados,  
Contamos con oferta de 120 TM de afrecho mensuales para alimento balanceado de animales (ganaderas, avícolas, etc).  *Precio: S/. 710+IGV x TM*   *Presentación:* Sacos de 50 kg / A granel  *Lugar de entrega:* Callao 
Adicional a esto, también podemos ofrecer harinilla de trigo al precio de S/ 810+IGV x TM.  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.peTemas similares: Ofrecemos pitahaya fresca cultivada en el Perú REQUERIMIENTO DE AFRECHO O SALVADO DE TRIGO PARA ALIMENTO DE GANADO OFRECEMOS UVA RED GLOBE DE EXPORTACIÓN (CAT 2) Exportador Ucraniano ( Harina de trigo, trigo,azucar de remolacha. alberja ,soja,maiz, aceite de girasol) Exportador Ucraniano ( Harina de trigo, trigo,azucar de remolacha. alberja ,soja,maiz)

----------

